# Fuente para filamentos en un diseño de amplificador valvular.



## zeku93 (Sep 18, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos del foro estoy encarando mis primeros proyectos con amplificadores valvular. Tengo dos 6at6 una pl82 y una 5aq5 y haciendo unos cálculos llegué a este primer resultado tipo croquis. Les adjunto la imagen ¿es correcto este funcionamiento?
vale aclarar que son dos proyectos separados
 desde ya gracias saludos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

Si no tenes las vávulas utilizá la 6AQ5 en vez de la 5AQ5 y la EL82 en lugar de la PL82.
Si ya las tienes sería mejor poner en serie y poner un regulador para ajustar al valor correcto.
Pero si quieres hacerlo así el primer caso esta bien, pero en el segundo tienes 22.8 si bien no es mucha diferecia con los 24V pon al menos un dido en serie de 1A


----------



## zeku93 (Sep 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si no tenes las vávulas utilizá la 6AQ5 en vez de la 5AQ5 y la EL82 en lugar de la PL82.
> Si ya las tienes sería mejor poner en serie y poner un regulador para ajustar al valor correcto.
> Pero si quieres hacerlo así el primer caso esta bien, pero en el segundo tienes 22.8 si bien no es mucha diferecia con los 24V pon al menos un dido en serie de 1A



Gracias por la respuesta. Tengo las válvulas de todos modos acepto la sugerencia.


----------

